# Using stall mats to control mud?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd worry about it getting slippery. I'd build it up with some RCA in those spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

RCA?

They can be. But sometimes they do get slippery. Are the horses wearing shoes? I have a 3ft wide belt I got from work that I use as a walk way to my poultry/bunny barn. It works great, but I also made sure to put the rough side up. Now, the horses used to live in that barn, before we got them a run in. They could walk on it, and it wasn't slick very often. that was smooth side up too. The thing is about 30ft in lenght, and the way it was rolled up & put in my truck, I was only able to put it smooth side up. It's so heavy.

I have 2 more rolls, of similar length, and plan to put those inside the shed this summer.

I boarded at a place that used old carpet in the gateways of the pastures. At first, I hated it. It was bumpy & bunched up. I pulled it out, and re-laid it down. It actually works really well, IF you pick stuff off it, don't feed on it (the extra horse weight sinks it down, allows mud to get on it, and then makes it all bunchy.

If your area doesn't have standing water, then a load of wood chips should work really well. If you do have standing water (like my property) then stay far far away from organic materials. Wood chips will soak up the water, then decompose.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

RCA is a recycled concrete mixture. VERY good for drainage! The only part I don't like about it is it's a little bit rocky. I like to take up the surface rocks and let the horses pack down the rest. I'd use it to build up the area around the gate and the inside and front of the running shed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

